
California moves toward permanent daylight saving time - wil_I_am_27
https://www.theverge.com/2018/11/7/18071898/california-permanent-daylight-saving-time
======
taylodl
Instead of adopting PDT year-round why wouldn't they adopt PST instead? That
way instead of being 3-4 hours behind the East Coast they'd instead be 2-3
hours behind?

~~~
saltcured
As mentioned in the previous reply above, mountain standard time (MST) is the
same offset from UTC as pacific daylight time (PDT) and one hour ahead of
pacific standard time (PST). Sticking with PDT would keep the clocks 1 hour
ahead of solar time year round, so solar noon in the astronomical center of
the timezone is at 1pm instead.

I'd rather have local standard time year round so noon means solar noon +/\-
30 minutes or so across the whole timezone. I don't care about having my clock
display digits consistent with someone far away. We cannot expect people to
decouple from solar time no matter what games we play with clock display
values. So, coordinating over distance will always involve thinking about time
offsets as well as local cultures and conditions.

~~~
aeternus
The main purpose for time is to synchronize events.

As the world becomes more global, I'd like to see more systems use UTC time,
and people just get used to when solar noon occurs in UTC in their locale.

------
devy
Is this even legal? According to Wikipedia, DST observance is regulated at the
Federal level by Department of Transportation. [1]

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_in_the_United_States](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_in_the_United_States)

~~~
eesmith
The article says: "In order for this to actually be put in place, California
legislature has to now approve it by a two-thirds vote, and then Congress
would have to allow the deviation."

~~~
paulddraper
As of this summer, Florida is in the same boat as well, though one step
further (the state legislature hasn't yet voted for it in CA).

[https://www.orlandosentinel.com/news/politics/political-
puls...](https://www.orlandosentinel.com/news/politics/political-pulse/os-
daylight-saving-law-20180703-story.html)

------
laurex
Here's hoping the rest of the country comes to its senses and follows suit.

------
lamarpye
Praise Jesus

